# Blood work done....need help!!!!



## Beefcake (Aug 14, 2012)

A little background.  I did a test/deca 500/400 run for 16 weeks.  PCT was usual nolva 40's, clomid 50's and I ran HCG throughout cycle.  I just got my test levels back and I'm at 233.  The range for my age, 38, is 241-827.  I'm not sure if my doc is going to question me about this or not.  If he does, what should I say and more importantly how can I get it back up to my normal level.  Should I take more clomid/nolva?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 14, 2012)

First what was your normal levels before the cycle?? 

What kind of lab you did, with your Primary care provider or your own lab?

I don`t think the Dr will question you about your levels at this point other you were very HIGH!!! prior to the cycle and now the diffrence is too much. Anyway at 233 this Dr`s think is normal for guys of our age.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

First question is when were bloods drawn?  19nors can have people not fully recovs. Ao that's why we say  time on equals time off for people need time to fully recover. What was e, fsh, lh levels? It's common for guys to not be fully recovered by end of pct.


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Pikiki and my old bud Herm.  I think before it was around 625.  Do you think I should take some clomid/nolva to help boost it?  I had the blood test done at quest and I just checked off the box for total test levels.  I guess I should have checked off both but didn't want my doc to question me.  The original test was for uric acid level.  (gout prone)


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

How long after pct was bloods taken or how many geeks after last  pin.


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 14, 2012)

One 1 1/2 months after PCT ended.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm ok so bloods were taken one n a half months after last pin. Ya your probably still not totally recovered. I'd bang out some clomid for a few weeks then get a full female panel. We get lh, and fsh checked and will tell if your starting to produce batty test which you clearly are. Deca prob just shut you down hard. How many weeks did you run test after deca?  Most likely if you bang some clomid and get checked in another month it prob will go up.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

I mean after pct not last pin.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2012)

50mg clomid for 2-3wks, re test.  post results.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 14, 2012)

did you stop the deca before the test or stop @ the same time bro?


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 14, 2012)

Stopped deca 2 weeks earlier then test.  Will run clomid some more then retest.  Thanks guys.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

Ya try that hopefully it will help out!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Do an hcg blast, 1000iu ed for 10 days, then go with the clomid. I would take the asin during the blast, since ur e levels will rise too... But it should get you going.


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 16, 2012)

I think my mistake was i didn't do a blast of HCG.  I ran it during the cycle and that was it.  i'm gonna try some clomid and go from there.  Do you think it's too late for HCG b/c I have some in the frig?


----------



## Cashout (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm sorry to sound like a broken record on this subject but this is once again the use case as to why I always try to dissuade folks from "HCG on-cycle" route and the ""clomid/nolva" PCT.

Too many guys put blind faith in taking HCG on cycle as a means to maintain HPTA. As I mentioned over and over again, it is way too hit or miss with that approach.

I've never seen a failed PCT that employed...
1) use of an AI during PCT
2)  a 3 week blast phase AFTER hormone levels have returned to normal physiological ranges followed by
3) Clomid for 4 weeks in conjunction with Nolva for 6 weeks 
4) with a 2 week taper for the AI at the end.


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone else agree/disagree with cashouts sure fire PCT?  Btw I didn't use an AI during PCT.


----------

